# Help, Dynabeat Runs When Stem Is Pulled Out/Stops.



## cfii (Dec 14, 2010)

hello everyone I'm new to the forum, and probably a new electric watch collector. Here are my issues, i bought a Timex Dynabeat day/date. it was DOA but bought a new battery. it started ticking again but once in a while the seconds hand stops but moves slightly and remains in one place, i still hear ticking though. when pulling the stem out, watch still runs. isn't it supposed to hack? I'm sure it probably needs a cleaning. after all the watch was made the year i was born (77) so i might keeping just based on that, any help would be appreciated, after reading some posts here there are some knowledgeable people.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A Dynabeat from 77 would really need a service of some kind after 33 years of use. These are a hi-beat (well, for their day  ) watch, well capable of excellent timekeeping and an iconic transitional movement, part mechanical, part electronic. If you can't tackle it yourself, SilverHawk *may* do this, contact via his website above "Electric Watches" :yes:

Although Timex, these are well made robust pieces, built to a good standard and well worth spending the money for a service and re-lube, clean and timing. :notworthy:


----------



## cfii (Dec 14, 2010)

i opened the back and noticed the regulator, moved it to the right about halfway (fast position) its of course running fast now but it does not stop as it did before. someone had moved it just about to the slow position limit. Are these supposed to hack?

thanks,

s


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

cfii said:


> i opened the back and noticed the regulator, moved it to the right about halfway (fast position) its of course running fast now but it does not stop as it did before. someone had moved it just about to the slow position limit. Are these supposed to hack?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> s


Hello I have a few dynabeats and they are supposed to hack but just like yours some of mine don't hack any more I think this is just down to age. I managed to fix one once with the same symptoms as yours but it was trial and error and to be honest I don't know exactly what I did to fix it I just gave the contacts a clean and bent a few bits back into shape that looked worn and played with the regulator a bit and it now runs and hacks. Sorry I cannot help you but if you are willing to mess with it you may get lucky like I did.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The Dynabeat does have hacking which stops the balance wheel and opens the electrical contact. It is a mechanical operation with a stop lever that when the stem is pulled out, contacts the impulse disc on the balance assembly thereby stopping the balance. When the stem is in the running position the stop lever is pushed away from the impulse disc. There is a small flat spring that contacts the stop lever that provides the pressure for this mechanical operation. That spring may have lost its bend to apply that pressure. Another simple posssibility is that the stem is not fully seated.


----------

